# Apple mauvais commerçants pour écran PWB 15"



## le photographe (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je tiens à pousser un coup de gueule contre la marque à la pomme.
En effet, propriétaire d'un 15" G4 portable, je fais partie de ces utilisateurs qui ont des problèmes de tâches blanches sur écran. Je téléphone donc aux services Mac quii ouvre un dossier. Je précise que mon ordi acheté en 2004 donc hors garantie ne fais pas parti des n° de série que les "dieux du mont Apple" ont considéré comme sauvable. Pourtant on ne peux pas faire plus proche si on compare avec ce qui était expliqué sur le site concernant les tâches blanches. En plein milieu,large....Bref tout va bien, je dépose mon ordi chez le réparateur qui me demande déjà 15 jours de délai. Aujourd'hui, surprise après plus de 3 semaines j'apprends que Apple refuse l'échange. J'appelle donc Apple service technique et là c'est Kafkaïen, je résume pas c'est inutile, 30 mn d'explication à Maastricht pour m'entendre dire "Monsieur vous ne faite pas parti de la procédure" sur ton de disque rayé. 
Alors voilà, j'achète un ordi à plus de 2000euros qui présente une faiblesse de construction et je ne fais pas parti de la procédure et attention 0 tolérance. C'EST UN SCANDALE.....
Voilà, je ne sais pas si je suis le seul mais croyez moi le symbole de Apple c'est pas une pomme mais un rat.


----------



## tinibook (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG!

Généralement Apple réagit plutôt bien lorsque on a un petit pépin. J'en veux pour preuve le changement ultrarapide de la batterie des dernier G4 HD. As tu pris l'AppleCare ou non?


----------



## Imaginus (26 Janvier 2006)

Evidement non. 
C'est comme faire des sauvegardes regulieres. Le jour ou ca merde on regrette.

Je sais pas moi quand on met 2000 euros dans un portable on fait en sorte qu'il soit garantie un minimum ne serais ce que pour la batterie qui lache generalement 2 à 3 ans apres un usage intensif.


"Il est garanti ton PowerMac imaginus ?
-Evidement
-Combien de temps ?
-He bien tant que je m'en servirais comme machine principale je renouvellerais AppleCare tous les ans..."


----------



## rubren (26 Janvier 2006)

Il est vrai que c'est assez ralant de voir que, pour un n° de série qui ne rentre pas dans le cadre d'une assistance, l'impression d'être floué est importante et l'on a toujours du mal à comprendre les raisons qui nous paraissent le plus souvent injustes. Cependant il est aussi vrai que l'AppleCare est faite pour cela, Garantir. Autant on peut hésiter sur souscrire ou non quand on achête une tour autant il n'y a pas à hésiter lorsqu'il s'agit d'un portable. Il est beaucoup moins aisé (voire impossible pour un non professionnel) de pouvoir effectuer une réparation sur un portable que sur une tour, sans compter que les pièces sont beaucoup plus chères ainsi que la main d'oeuvre.
Je touche du bois mais jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les différents ordinateurs que j'ai pu avoir, mais une chose est sûre, c'est que j'ai toujours souscrit une Garantie supplémentaire.

Et pour finir j'ai un ami qui a un portable PackardBell, sa garantie annuelle expire, deux jours après, son alimentation grille et lui a grillé par la même occasion la carte mère. La garantie passée de 2 jours, il a beau eu faire tout ce qu'il pouvait auprès de PackardBell rien n'y a fait, il en a été de sa poche. Je peux vous dire qu'il a pris le sens du mot garanti maintenant.

Cependant les constructeurs pourraient de temps en temps pour des cas spécifiques avoir un geste commercial, il ne sont quand même pas à plaindre, après tout on leur en laisse du fric...


----------



## le photographe (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci de vos conseils.
En effet je n'ai pas pris d'Apple Care, mais je dois préciser que le problème ne relève pas de L'apple Care. Outre que je considère que à la différence des PC Mac garantie ces mac 1 an et non 2 ou 3 dans la plupart des cas (y compris pour une machine à laver). Je considère aussi que la plupart dans les plupart des cas prendre une Apple Care pour un changement de batterie n'est pas no plus justifié. Enfin, une ne s'agit pas d'un problème technique lambda, je reprécise quand même que c'est un problème identifié par Apple, reconnu par Apple comme étant un problème d'origine, de fabrication, comme un constructeur de voiture qui reconnait un soucis avec une boîte de vitesse montée de série et qui rapatrie les véhicules. 
Alors oui mettez moi au pilori parce que je ne suis pas titulaire d'une Apple Care, et alors, Apple n'est pas une PME non plus, et je pense effectivement que quand on achète un ordinateur à 2000 euros, un fabricant n'exagère -t- il pas en demandant en plus de payer 700 euros TTC en plus!!!! 
Est ce ça le 21 eme siècle???


----------



## tinibook (27 Janvier 2006)

Généralement le Protection Plan permet justement de faciliter les démarches et ouvertures de procédures. Disons que tu as raison sur le fond du problème! T'es pas dans le bon lot...ben c'est pas de chance et ça fait bien c****.
Apple est une société privée qui doit faire des bénéfices sur le dos de ses clients et ça c'est le 21è siècle que cela te plaises ou pas. 
Si tu n'es pas content de ton mac ou tu trouves que c'est trop cher et bien tu n'as qu'à suivre ce petit plan:

a) Appelle Apple D ) et gueule un bon coup. Tu verras ça soulage un max...
b) As-tu une protection juridique? si oui voir c) si non voir d)
c) Ben voilà, t'as déjà une piste toute trouvée pour te faire entendre auprès d'Apple.
d) Si tu n'as pas de protection juridique ton budget devrait te permettre d'avoir une télévision et de voir qu'au quotidien tu es plutôt chanceux.
e) Tu es encore bien énervé après Apple alors change de marque ou voir f)
f) Achète toi un boulier chinois! Pas cher, pratique et très robuste. Tu verras qu'il remplacera ton mac de manière très avantageuse


----------



## Thanidran (27 Janvier 2006)

Moi ce qui me tue, c'est qu'il s'agit là d'un defaut connu des dalles plates de mauvaises qualités ! Donc si Apple etait commercial, si le defaut a été reconnu comme "normal" sur une serie precise, alors ils devraient prendre en compte les cas "eparpillés" qui presentent les meme symptomes ! Surtout qu'apres tout, ce n'est pas plus de notre faute que de la leur, que d'avoir choisis telle serie de dalle... !

Pour l'Apple Care, c'est ce qui m'a fait pencher vers son achat, ils font bien moins de chichi si tu l'as, meme sur des elements sensibles et normalement non couvert sur la durée, comme les batteries. Apres, il est vrai que pour 440¤, soit presque 1/4 du prix de la machine, ils peuvent faire un geste ! l'inverse sera un comble !

Le Photographe, je suis de ton avis, c'est rageant ce genre de situation... Peut etre qu'en insistant, avec une lettre RAC au service reclamation, ou ce genre de chose, tu auras un geste, mais je l'avoue, ce n'est pas evident... Reste qu'apres tout, au point où tu en es, tu n'as rien a perdre a essayer ! Bon courage en tout cas !


----------



## rubren (27 Janvier 2006)

C'est clair que de toute manière il faut raler et gueuler, il n'y a que comme cela que tu obtiendras éventuellement quelque chose...

Oui la garantie AppleCare n'est pas donnée (pour les portables), normal les pièces coûtes un prix fou, mais quand t'as l'écran qui pète : 400 Euros - 700 = 300, tu as déjà rentabilisé l'AppleCare. Bon le mieux étant de ne pas en avoir l'utilité.


----------



## le photographe (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci de ces réactions.
Je m'empresse de tél. à Jacques Verges et lui demande de faire un procès à Steve Jobs. Avec un peu de chance, les dommages demandés seront tellement énormes que je rachète la boîte pour un euros symbolique.

Le coup de gueule c'est déjà fait et le pauvre technicien à l'accent suisse doit être sourd à l'heure qu'il est, le pauvre. C'est pas de sa faute mais ça fait du bien.
Non je ne veux ppas changer de machine pour autant elle fonctionne à merveile et je connât l'informatique depuis les premières consoles ATARI, autant dire que les mac c'est du costaud.
Non je ressens simplement un profond écoeurement quand je vois la situation délirante dans laquelle je suis. Sachant quej'ai pas les moyens de m'offrir à nouveau du neuf, que ça m'énerve Apple Care ou pas d'y être de ma poche pour un défaut de machine origine.
De plus, oui je sais que le 21eme siecle est celui du profit entre autre mais là quand c'est énorme, d'accord tout est payant maintenant mais reconnaissez que là tout est plus cher, franchement quelque chose m'échappe, on est en droit d'attendre un peu plus de souplesse. D'autant plus qu'une dalle neuve pour eux c'est pas 700euros...


----------



## rubren (27 Janvier 2006)

Oui je comprend tout à fait cette rancueur qui t'anime et je serais à ta place je pense que j'en aurait fais autant sinon plus...  Essai de voir du côté des associations de consommateurs, harcèle Apple desfois ça porte ses fruits au bout de la quinzième fois quand ils en ont marre ils lâche le morceau...

Bon courage à toi...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Janvier 2006)

Rappelle AppleStore et demande à parler à un responsable... re explique lui que le problème est identique aux autre PB dont le no de série est reconnu. Qu'il s'agit quoi qu'il arrive d'un vice reconnu par Apple, d'ailleurs Apple a décidé de prendre en charge ces PB. Tu as juste la malchance de ne pas se trouver dans la liste. Insiste bien sur le faite qu'il s'agit d'un vice reconnu par Apple. Précise lui aussi que étant donné le défaut est reconnu par Apple tu seras dans l'obligation de le dénoncer à laDGCCRF et 60 millions de consommateurs si jamais Apple ne veut pas prendre en charge la réparation. 

Quels sont les 5 premières lettres de ton numéro de série ?


----------



## le photographe (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci de soutien moral. 
Je ne suis pourtant pas du genre "le client est roi" et à râler dès que ça me convient pas.
Pour répondre, je ne peux donner les 4 première lettres maintenant mon portable étant encore en pièce détachées chez le réparateur. J'ai un boulot dingue et cette petite plaisanterie me bloque la machinne depuis 3 semaines. dès que je le récupère je donne l'info. ET oui je pense faire appel à ces organismes.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2006)

C'est clair que ca fait jamais plaisir ce genre de mésaventure


----------



## super-paul0 (28 Janvier 2006)

Salut,
Je n'ai pas compris si ton problème est apparu avant ou après la fin de la garantie ?
Si c'est pendant la période de garantie, donc tu l'avais sans doute signalé, et s'ils n'ont pas su te dépanner c'est leur faute...
Si c'est après la garantie, c'est clair qu'ils ne sont plus tenus à rien. A ce moment, il ne te reste plus qu'à les menacer de porter plainte pour vice caché en mettant en copie les différents magazines mac. Vois une assoc de défense des consommateurs (Que choisir) et envoies un courrier à Apple en recommandé AR.. Ca coûte 3¤ et ça peut marcher...`
Bon courage


----------



## NightWalker (29 Janvier 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je n'ai pas compris si ton problème est apparu avant ou après la fin de la garantie ?
> Si c'est pendant la période de garantie, donc tu l'avais sans doute signalé, et s'ils n'ont pas su te dépanner c'est leur faute...
> Si c'est après la garantie, c'est clair qu'ils ne sont plus tenus à rien. A ce moment, il ne te reste plus qu'à les menacer de porter plainte pour vice caché en mettant en copie les différents magazines mac. Vois une assoc de défense des consommateurs (Que choisir) et envoies un courrier à Apple en recommandé AR.. Ca coûte 3¤ et ça peut marcher...`
> Bon courage


C'est bien après garantie, sauf qu'Apple a bien reconnu le problème et a décidé de prolonger la garantie des PB suite à ces défauts... Le problème de photographe est que son PB montre les mêmes symptômes de défauts, mais le numéro de série de son PB ne se trouve pas dans la liste établie par Apple. Sur ce point que nous ne sommes pas d'accord avec la politique d'Apple, étant donné que les symptômes sont les mêmes, ils doivent donc prendre en charge la réparation même si le numéro de série ne se trouve pas dans la liste.


----------



## le photographe (30 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Encore des réactions et merci.
Je tenais à préciser une chose que je viens de redécouvrir sur le site d'Apple. Ainsi, ce programme d'échange de dalles concerne des PWB 15" fabriqués entre juillet et novembre 2003 (selon Apple). Le programme à commencer en Septembre 2004. Mon ordi je l'ai acheter en Avril 2004 et d'après ce que je sais à été fabriqué en Février 2004. Dois je en conclure que Apple à continué à acheter et assembler des ordinateurs aux dalles défaillantes en connaissance de cause? Il leur restait une dalle de côté, il se sont dits "tiens qu'est ce qu'on en fait de celle-là, on le réutilise?".
Cette histoire est pour moi de plus en plus opaque.


----------



## NightWalker (30 Janvier 2006)

Souvent on s'en aperçoit du défaut que bien plus tard... mais en regroupant des témoignages ils peuvent déduire la série de la dalle défaillante et retrouver la date de fabrication des PB...


----------



## kertruc (31 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux peut-être négocier un prix sur la réparation ?


----------



## benisma (1 Février 2006)

visiblement le probléme a touché des series, bien aprés celle incriminée et reconnue.
J'ai acheté mon PB en Fev 05, et j' ai eu une belle tache blanche.
Pour moi les choses se sont mieux passées, puisque j' étais encore sous garantie, je viens de faire changer mon écran sans problémes ( si ce n' est une rayure sur le capot, et un ventilo qui tourne bien plus souvent qu' avant, d' ailleurs si quelqu'un a déja eu ce probléme je suis preneur d' infos, par mp, pour ne pas polluer le post...)


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2006)

Les 15" étaient quasi touche touchés


----------



## doudou83 (1 Février 2006)

le photographe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Encore des réactions et merci.
> Je tenais à préciser une chose que je viens de redécouvrir sur le site d'Apple. Ainsi, ce programme d'échange de dalles concerne des PWB 15" fabriqués entre juillet et novembre 2003 (selon Apple). Le programme à commencer en Septembre 2004. Mon ordi je l'ai acheter en Avril 2004 et d'après ce que je sais à été fabriqué en Février 2004. Dois je en conclure que Apple à continué à acheter et assembler des ordinateurs aux dalles défaillantes en connaissance de cause? Il leur restait une dalle de côté, il se sont dits "tiens qu'est ce qu'on en fait de celle-là, on le réutilise?".
> Cette histoire est pour moi de plus en plus opaque.


Tu as vraiment raison , c'est  trop fort cette histoire !!  si tu es abonné 60 mio de conso ou Que choisir utilise l' assistance juridique . Harcele Apple , menace  de procédure etc.... En tout cas bon courage , ta pression fera peut être tilt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2-fre (23 Mars 2006)

et bien moi je fait partie de cette serie d'ecran avec des tache blanche

> pwb 15" - 1,25 acheter en decembre 2003
> Janvier 2004 apparition des fameuses tache Blanche
> remplacement de l'ecran en Juillet 2004 apres 3 semaine d'attentes.
pour info la mac ma eté livré avecc une vise qui passe son temps a ce deviser... super !
> Aujourd'hui MARS 2006, apparition de nouvelle tache sur le nouvelle ecran.

Je connais au moins 3 autres mac dans ce cas la.

Il se passe quoi chez Apple, super systeme, super applies, super ordi, mais finition et controle qualité de daube.

heureusement pour ma pomme, j'ai pris un contrat Apple care (400Euros) qui doit ce finir en decembre 2006.
et bien evidement je vais renvoyer mon mac avant la date d'expiration.... MAIS p'tain que ca me gave Tous ca pour 3 taches disgracieuse sur un ecran....

Franchement au prix ou Apple vend les portable il pourrait faire un peu plus attention a leur composant.... sinon, j'vais attendre encore qq temps et je vais me payer un pc tous pastoc, bien moche... mais bien solide... et devinez ce que je vais y mettre comme systeme ??


----------



## Imaginus (23 Mars 2006)

Linux ?


----------



## 2-fre (23 Mars 2006)

haaaaaa j'allais oublier aussi les poussiere qui viennent ce glisser dans la dalle de l'ecran... C'est trop bien


----------

